# N Scale Simple Turnout Throws Wanted



## ajkochevar (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm starting to build my layout. While I have used Atlas under layout machines in the past, the wiring and adjustment tweaking make them somewhat of a challenge at times.

I'm wondering if instead I can make something to do the job by hand.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You can't get much simpler than a length of piano wire with a right angle bend in the end.

Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The problem of simply flipping the points of an Atlas turnout manually is
that they don't 'lock' in place. They can open and derail.

You can get side mounted motors, but you will have to
run the wires.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0006NAUVA...e=df0&creative=395105&creativeASIN=B0006NAUVA

N Scale Ground throws are available.

http://www.blwnscale.com/caboose-industries.htm

No wiring required.



Don


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

I use the Caboose Industries 206S Ground Throws, I cut the end off with the pin and use the other side with the hole, connection with the switch is with a short piece of piano wire.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

lowest cost is the old over-center or 'Z' spring, kind of like a staple with a sideways bend in the middle .. and will nicely hold points firmly in either direction ...for the ones not within easy hand flip distance, a added small piece of piano is also pretty low cost ... image may show better than I describe ..


----------

